# ggate: low speed



## nasonov (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello,
I have two FreeBSD boxes: 8.0-RELEASE i386(master) and 6.3-RELEASE-p15(slave). Connection 100ÐœÐ±Ð¸Ñ‚. The goal - partition replication. For setup I've used this instruction.

```
ggated command: /sbin/ggated -S 3217968 -R 3217968 -v 
ggatec command: /sbin/ggatec create -q 2048 -t 5 -S 3217968 -R 3217968 192.168.1.87 /dev/amrd0s1d
```
The TCP tuning is the same for both systems:


```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
geom_mirror_load="YES" 
geom_gate_load="YES" 
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="32768"
```


```
# cat /etc/sysctl.conf
net.inet.carp.preempt=1 
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=8388608 
net.inet.tcp.sendspace=3217968 
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=3217968 
net.inet.tcp.rfc1323=1
```

The speed is about 1MB/s all the time. And ggated while synchronizing show these messages:


```
... 
debug: Waiting for 131072 bytes of data... 
debug: Received hdr packet. 
debug: recv_thread: offset=17039360 length=131072 
...
```

Why is 131072 here? I think I change it by setting command line options.
When I copy file by scp the speed is normal.


----------

